# Power Gravel Vacuum



## WetOne (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm a little disappointed in the Cobalt Power Gravel Cleaner I bought. 
https://cobaltaquatics.com/caproduct/gravel-cleaners/pgc/

I would have thought it would have had more lifting power than the the EHEIM Quick Vacpro I was using. 
https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/accessories/cleaning/quick_vac_pro

There's a fair price difference.


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

Good to know, I was considering getting the Cobalt awhile back, but couldn't justify the cost.
I wonder if you can just mod an AquaClear HOB to do the same thing.

I ended up grabbing the Eheim Quick Vac last week from PetSmart which was on clearance. I got 2, one for my office, and one for home.
It's a great piece of equipment, but needs proper care when using it in a tank with sand.
Super convenient when you don't want to get the hose and bucket out.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea the Eheim was great but I have been through 2 now so I won't be buying a third


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

Can I ask what happened to yours?
These seem very delicate, and you need to treat them as such.
I've only had these for about a week, so not long at all.
If there's other issues, I'd like to help avoid any damage if I can, or maybe just return them if need be.

Cheers,


----------

